# Jane Fonda Arrested For Protesting In D.C.



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2019)

www.msn.com/en-us/movies/celebrity/jane-fonda-arrested-while-protesting-in-dc/ar-AAIDD6z?ocid=spartandhp

I actually laughed at the video of her being walked to the paddy wagon while handcuffed. Bless her for her undying determination for a good cause. I hope the cops weren't hurt.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2019)

And she's 81 years old!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I hope the cops weren't hurt.


LOL


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2019)

Nope, no 'atta girl' here.
 those in my age group remember her sitting in an AA gun  in North Vietnam.


----------



## win231 (Oct 11, 2019)

Surgery or not, anyone who looks that good at 81 has my respect.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 11, 2019)

Hanoi Jane will never ever be forgiven


----------



## norman (Oct 11, 2019)

Hanoi Jane is a slut.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2019)

She's thrived despite your meaningless sour grapes.


----------



## win231 (Oct 11, 2019)

Pepper said:


> She's thrived despite your meaningless sour grapes.


She sure did.  Ya think she can afford the bail?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2019)

She will probably bail out the people she was arrested with.  That's kind of a custom in these situations.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

So let me ask you great patriots, who turned out to be right about the Vietnam War?


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 11, 2019)

Whether right or wrong for us leaders of the time to have gotten us into it, she was among the leaders of treating returning military abominably, whether they were there by draft or what they believed to be patriotism. Some still suffering, even as the country tries to make it up to them all these years later. I believe in supporting efforts to combat climate change, But to do so without the support and interference of faded narcissistic sociopaths trying to grab headlines .


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2019)

She'll live forever...


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2019)

Sunny says, ' So let me ask you great patriots, who turned out to be right about the Vietnam War?"

You can whisper your analysis to the boys in the graveyard, I'm sure it would cheer them.
She could scream her discontent all over America.  When she went to North Vietnam and voiced her
'OPINION,' that was a different thing entirely.
Once back in the U.S.A., after some time, she made statements regarding the photos,-to paraphrase:'
' I didn't realize how bad it looked...I was a pawn.'

While Fonda was giving us her opinion's, John McCain and many others, ware being tortured in the Hanoi Hilton.


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2019)

I consider what Jane Fonda did during the Vietnam war to be an act of treason.

I also consider all those political leaders that got us into that war and the war in Iraq to be war criminals.

I consider the contradictory nature of these two points of view to represent the duality of man, the Jungian thing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 12, 2019)

win231 said:


> Surgery or not, anyone who looks that good at 81 has my respect.


No respect here...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 12, 2019)

I guess she didn't have anything better to do


----------



## norman (Oct 12, 2019)

Pepper said:


> She's thrived despite your meaningless sour grapes.


Respect your opinion, but maybe you should visit the Vietnam War Memorial and odds are one of your relative will be listed.  As for _meaningless sour grapes,  _maybe you should engage your brain before you open your mouth.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 12, 2019)

And maybe you calling her a slut indicates that when you disagree with a woman, your misogyny defames you.  I'll match my brain any day against yours, old man.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

She has apologized numerous times for that incident.  Glad that I'm not endlessly punished for every one of my life's missteps and errors in judgment.  

https://startsat60.com/discover/news/jane-fonda-regrets-vietnam-war-gun-photo


----------



## norman (Oct 12, 2019)

Pepper said:


> And maybe you calling her a slut indicates that when you disagree with a woman, your misogyny defames you.  I'll match my brain any day against yours, old man.


*LOL...* again I suggest you visit the Vietnam War Memorial.   Just because Hanoi Jane is a woman it does not excuse her bad choices or ignorance. p.s. I love women, bet you had to google _misogyny _didn't you.


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 12, 2019)

Isn't it a little bit sad to see the "stars" fading...?




"While stars sit at bars and
decide what they're drinking
They stop by to die because
it's faster than sinking."


----------



## toffee (Oct 12, 2019)

go gal ''' speak your mind - like Mr trump does


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> She has apologized numerous times for that incident.



I will never forgive her for the damage she did to the anti-war movement which continues to this day.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

Trade said:


> I will never forgive her for the damage she did to the anti-war movement which continues to this day.


What anti-war movement damage did she do that continues to affect us nearly 50 years later?  I'm sincerely curious because I've never heard that argument.


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> What anti-war movement damage did she do that continues to affect us nearly 50 years later?  I'm sincerely curious because I've never heard that argument.



She brings dishonor to any anti-war demonstration she shows up at. If she showed up at an anti-war protest that I was at I would tell her to get the Ef out. I served in the Air Force for four years and did a full years tour of duty in Vietnam. I feel like I've earned the right to call bullshit on that war and any other one that I feel like calling bullshit on. I do not want to be associated with someone who took a photo-op in a North Vietnamese bunker.

As for her apologizing for her "mistake", she can stick that where the Sun don't shine. 

Forgetting to pick up a quart of milk on the way home from work is a mistake that you can apologize for.

Taking a photo-op in an enemy bunker is not.  There's no statute of limitations on something like that.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

Trade said:


> She brings dishonor to any anti-war demonstration she shows up at. If she showed up at an anti-war protest that I was at I would tell her to get the Ef out. I served in the Air Force for four years and did a full years tour of duty in Vietnam. I feel like I've earned the right to call bullshit on that war and any other one that I feel like calling bullshit on. I do not want to be associated with someone who took a photo-op in a North Vietnamese bunker.


Understood.  Thank you for explaining your position. 

As Americans we all have the right to call bullshit on wars though. Even Jane Fonda.  Just saying.


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Even Jane Fonda.  Just saying.



I prefer she just stick to acting and keep her mouth shut.

When she goes out and demonstrates against a war she just gives ammunition to the pro-war people.

If you don't believe me just check out some of the posts from the "Patriots" in this thread.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 12, 2019)

Her apology means nothing fifty years later. She knew what she was doing, a true pacifist would never be associated with either side of a war.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 12, 2019)

norman said:


> Respect your opinion, but maybe you should visit the Vietnam War Memorial and odds are one of your relative will be listed.  As for _meaningless sour grapes,  _maybe you should engage your brain before you open your mouth.


Perhaps you should consider following your own suggestion. They died not for what but for who and the "who" are the politicians that knew the war was unwinnable and were too cowardly to pull out and LBJ said it best when he declared he would not be the first president to lose a war.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

Agree with FM ^^.  Jane Fonda is a scapegoat.  She neither started the war nor was involved in the length of our involvement there.  

Guess I'll tap out here. No need to get into an argument over something done by almost 50 years ago by someone none of us knows personally.


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2019)

Now that I have trashed her for what she did in Vietnam I will say that I can compartmentalize when it comes to her acting. I especially liked her in the movie "Our souls at night"


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2019)

Trade said:


> Now that I have trashed her for what she did in Vietnam I will say that I can compartmentalize when it comes to her acting. I especially liked her in the movie "Our souls at night"


That's a terrific movie!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 12, 2019)

She became a symbol of the Anti-War protests. She was hated by the "Silent Majority" right wingers. That hatred doesn't seem to have bothered that much.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> She has apologized numerous times for that incident.  Glad that I'm not endlessly punished for every one of my life's missteps and errors in judgment.
> 
> https://startsat60.com/discover/news/jane-fonda-regrets-vietnam-war-gun-photo


This is one of those “mistakes” that can’t be taken back. Unlike Trade, who can compartmentalize and enjoy her movies, I refuse to watch anything she has acted in. It’s the same as a person who crosses a picket line and becomes a scab. Once you have become a scab, you’re always going to be a scab. Once you’ve become a traitor, you’re always going to be a traitor.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 12, 2019)

Good ole' Jane.   Anything to remain relevant, just like the rest of the fading "celebrities."


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Although I did (and still do) agree with Jane Fonda about that tragic, stupid war, which even the military honchos apologized for afterwards and called it a mistake, I will say this:  What makes all these show biz celebrities such experts on every controversial subject?  To hear some of them on the talk shows, they have some inside knowledge the rest of us mere mortals do not have. Pure ego, IMO.

I've heard some of them spouting about natural gas (they love to snarl the word "fracking,"). organic foods, naturopathic remedies, home schooling, spiritual awareness, gender issues, etc. Not to mention all the political statements they make.  Why should their opinions on those subjects be any more respected than those of Joe Sixpack down the street?  Name recognition, nothing more.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 12, 2019)

Joe Sixpack???.....LOL


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 12, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> Whether right or wrong for us leaders of the time to have gotten us into it, she was among the leaders of treating returning military abominably, whether they were there by draft or what they believed to be patriotism. Some still suffering, even as the country tries to make it up to them all these years later. I believe in supporting efforts to combat climate change, But to do so without the support and interference of faded narcissistic sociopaths trying to grab headlines .



I strongly agree.  I knew a number of those who came back in boxes, and I know a number of those who are still suffering from what happened over there and I was married to one of them.  None of them wanted to be there, but regardless of how they felt about that war, they did the honorable thing and went when their country called upon them to do so.

Protesting against a war is one thing; befriending and participating in propaganda for the enemy is quite another.  AND  being a key player in treating returning soldiers like scum is an obscenity. 

I have no use whatsoever for Jane Fonda.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

In this nation, each citizen has the right to object to whatever their cause may be.

Today, Ms Fonda has every right to issue her discontent regarding climate change; however, her behavior fifty years ago, *in a nation* that we were at war with was loathsome and unforgiveable.

We remember!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

We have kind'a beat this dead horse as much as we can, we need to move on-some of us don't seem to be able to do that-I can't.
Fonda is a lighting rod, she has the ability to 'jerk my chain.'
I now tend to believe post #36, may be valid.

Do you remember this quote:

"As we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns—the ones we don’t know we don’t know."


----------



## norman (Oct 12, 2019)

I would agree with Jerry about beating a dead horse and bury the hatchet, The Vietnam War sets me off, sorry. I do note that  Star called me OLD MAN. lol  Yes I am old, my grand children call me Papaw and our favorite song line was ''grandpa tell me about the good ole days '' when I would tell them stories.  They liked it when I would tell them about the wild strawberries as big as apples that grew in the pasture and a the wild rabbit I had made friends with who would tell me where the best berry patches were and the bridge that had a troll living under it, Around Halloween we drive over it to see if the troll would chase us, they claimed they did see the troll.  Kind of sad as  my grand children  have children of there own now,    Dat mak me uh a Great Papaw.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 12, 2019)

Got nothing else to add.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Squatting dog, I would replace the picture in the poster with a picture of another very famous person who dominating the news right now. With the same words under it.  Got nothing else to add either.


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm outta this thread too. The discussion has very strong political overtones. And discussing politics is how I got banned from three other forums. When it comes to politics I have a knack for making enemies right and left.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m not a right winger, I’m a centrist moderate with no party affiliation  but also have 5 generations of war veterans in my family,Civil War, Spanish American War, WW II, Korean War, First Gulf War. Luckily all came home alive and functional, but I have nothing but contempt for anyone so called American who flaunts herself to support a country killing our people.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2019)

norman said:


> Hanoi Jane is a slut.



Wow.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

Had to think about Sunny's post for a moment-enlightenment  knocked-'Oh yea, him.'

Taking the thread south, The post requesting info on cowboys, rodeos and all things western: Double HH states the OP has moved on.
Hmm, there is something attractive about posting on a dead thread.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2019)

norman said:


> *LOL...* again I suggest you visit the Vietnam War Memorial.   Just because Hanoi Jane is a woman it does not excuse her bad choices or ignorance. p.s. I love women, bet you had to google _misogyny _didn't you.


You know nothing about me norman.  I didn't have to google misogyny for its meaning or spelling. Just because the woman in question is a woman doesn't give you any credence to call her slut because she disagrees with you.  It only shows ignorance and a gutter mentality.  

I don't care who you love, as long as you do.

PS
If you have an infinite vocabulary, why not try using another word besides slut to indicate your displeasure?  Google has many synonyms.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 13, 2019)

Trade said:


> I'm outta this thread too. The discussion has very strong political overtones. And discussing politics is how I got banned from three other forums. When it comes to politics I have a knack for making enemies right and left.




Yep.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2019)

norman said:


> I would agree with Jerry about beating a dead horse and bury the hatchet, The Vietnam War sets me off, sorry. I do note that  Star called me OLD MAN. lol  Yes I am old, my grand children call me Papaw and our favorite song line was ''grandpa tell me about the good ole days '' when I would tell them stories.  They liked it when I would tell them about the wild strawberries as big as apples that grew in the pasture and a the wild rabbit I had made friends with who would tell me where the best berry patches were and the bridge that had a troll living under it, Around Halloween we drive over it to see if the troll would chase us, they claimed they did see the troll.  Kind of sad as  my grand children  have children of there own now,    Dat mak me uh a Great Papaw.



I'm quite sure that I have never called you or anyone else on this forum "Old Man."  Ever.  Indeed, I find it difficult to refer to the poster @oldman by that phrase and use OM instead when directing a comment his way.  

Generalizing about age groups and generations has raised my hackles since I was a teen. You'll find numerous instances on this forum where I stand up for younger generations when they are being dissed. I do the same for all generations including my own.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2019)

I called him old man.  He can call me old woman if he likes.  I am, and the mirror don't lie, darnit!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 13, 2019)

Pepper said:


> I called him old man.  He can call me old woman if he likes.  I am, and the mirror don't lie, darnit!



Sometimes, I wish the mirror WOULD lie, at least a little bit.


----------



## Trade (Oct 13, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Sometimes, I wish the mirror WOULD lie, at least a little bit.



Actually, they sometimes do. 

https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/mirror-images-a-131365


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Trade said:


> I prefer she just stick to acting and keep her mouth shut.
> 
> When she goes out and demonstrates against a war she just gives ammunition to the pro-war people.
> 
> If you don't believe me just check out some of the posts from the "Patriots" in this thread.


Fair enough BUT she was young and made a mistake which she’s spent her life apologizing for. 
Do we punish people forever for mistakes made while young and naive?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2019)

Jane was 35 when she went to N. Vietnam.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I will say this:  What makes all these show biz celebrities such experts on every controversial subject?  To hear some of them on the talk shows, they have some inside knowledge the rest of us mere mortals do not have. Pure ego, IMO.................Why should their opinions on those subjects be any more respected than those of Joe Sixpack down the street?  Name recognition, nothing more.



I kind of disagree with you here, Sunny (although it seems rare when I do!) and I'll tell you why: Neither Joe Sixpack nor the rest of us have the access celebrities do to important people in the know, on the inside of information.  A celebrity is a person other people want to be acquainted with. They get to know people from all walks of life--politicians, business leaders, Bill Gates, whatever. They have opportunities for knowledge Mr. Sixpack will never have, and neither will we.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Maybe some of them do have access to good information, Pepper.  And some of them are clearly wackos, egotististical, self-absorbed people, some of them have wound up in jail for white collar crimes. Being good at singing, acting, or whatever, does not make them experts on every subject under the sun, especially when dealing with science and technology. Their celebrity might be used for good, but it could just as easily be used for evil.

So, as I said, although I am on the same side of this issue as Jane, I don't believe her impassioned political beliefs made her any more of a spokesperson for the left wing than anyone else. She did put her life and her personal freedom on the line, I've got to give her credit for that. I think she was sincere. And probably that whole Viet Nam business seriously damaged her career.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Maybe some of them do have access to good information, Pepper.  And some of them are clearly wackos, egotististical, self-absorbed people, some of them have wound up in jail for white collar crimes. Being good at singing, acting, or whatever, does not make them experts on every subject under the sun, especially when dealing with science and technology. Their celebrity might be used for good, but it could just as easily be used for evil.
> 
> So, as I said, although I am on the same side of this issue as Jane, I don't believe her impassioned political beliefs made her any more of a spokesperson for the left wing than anyone else. She did put her life and her personal freedom on the line, I've got to give her credit for that. I think she was sincere. And probably that whole Viet Nam business seriously damaged her career.


Completely agree with you on this. It did serious damage to her career and her  personally.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 13, 2019)

She is going to protest every Tuesday so I heard
Why not give her bail money to the cause?

I  wonder if this was a young person they would be facing jail term after the  first time


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 13, 2019)

Trade said:


> Actually, they sometimes do.
> 
> https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/mirror-images-a-131365



It ain't the "skinny" or "fat" I'm worried about.  It's the old!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Fair enough BUT she was young and made a mistake which she’s spent her life apologizing for.
> Do we punish people forever for mistakes made while young and naive?



I do not believe she was "naive" by any stretch.  She knew exactly what she was doing, and why.  She wasn't all that young, either.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I do not believe she was "naive" by any stretch.  She knew exactly what she was doing, and why.  She wasn't all that young, either.


She was 35. She made a terrible mistake and I ‘still’ feel she shouldn’t be punished her entire life for it but I’m ok with you believing what you do.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> She was 35. She made a terrible mistake and I ‘still’ feel she shouldn’t be punished her entire life for it but I’m ok with you believing what you do.



I don't believe anything except that it is my personal opinion that what she did was hugely wrong (and had it happened in a declared war might have been called treason) and did great harm to our armed forces serving honorably in an unpopular war.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2019)

I'd say Jane Fonda's career rebounded nicely.  Within a few years she won a second Oscar and was nominated for three more, plus numerous Golden Globe nominations and wins.  She became the exercise video queen and returned to acting with much acclaim.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I'd say Jane Fonda's career rebounded nicely.  Within a few years she won a second Oscar and was nominated for three more, plus numerous Golden Globe nominations and wins.  She became the exercise video queen and returned to acting with much acclaim.


Yes  you are quite right. It did. Her workouts were and still are world famous. I know I used them. They were killer work outs. 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.vog...ut-videos-health-aerobics-yoga-class-pass/amp


----------



## norman (Oct 14, 2019)

Pepper said:


> She's thrived despite your meaningless sour grapes.


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2019)

I just found out that she was protesting about climate change. I had figured it was something to do with all the talk about going to war with Iran. Well Hell that's not so bad then. I'm OK with her protesting on that issue. It's war protesting that she's lost all credibility with me.

Guess I need to keep up better.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 14, 2019)

"Guess I need to keep up better. "
Guess you do!


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2019)

Pepper said:


> "Guess I need to keep up better. "
> Guess you do!



Hey, I've been too busy binge watching stuff on netflix.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

Me too, Trade. Currently, Better Call Saul.


----------



## norman (Oct 29, 2019)

Pepper said:


> And maybe you calling her a slut indicates that when you disagree with a woman, your misogyny defames you.  I'll match my brain any day against yours, old man.


----------



## Doomp (Nov 20, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Nope, no 'atta girl' here.
> those in my age group remember her sitting in an AA gun  in North Vietnam.


I'm with you on that. I think her latest stunt is just another ploy to get attention.


----------



## Doomp (Nov 20, 2019)

StarSong said:


> She has apologized numerous times for that incident.  Glad that I'm not endlessly punished for every one of my life's missteps and errors in judgment.
> 
> https://startsat60.com/discover/news/jane-fonda-regrets-vietnam-war-gun-photo


I have no doubt that she's really sorry. But once you see those photos, you can't unsee them.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2019)

You can't unsee them but you can certainly put them in context.  

I don't condemn someone over making a foolish misstep during a time of great division, particularly when the offender has repeatedly apologized for her actions and it occurred nearly 50 years ago.


----------



## Doomp (Nov 20, 2019)

StarSong said:


> You can't unsee them but you can certainly put them in context.
> 
> I don't condemn someone over making a foolish misstep during a time of great division, particularly when the offender has repeatedly apologized for her actions and it occurred nearly 50 years ago.


And I don't condemn her, either. But I'm not a veteran. I can't imagine how they feel about her. I don't hate her, but I'm not going to praise her, either.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunny said:


> So let me ask you great patriots, who turned out to be right about the Vietnam War?


Your statement is irrelevant to this discussion.  Fonda and John Kerry are traitors.  I lost my husband to that senseless war and I was put on standby for it.  For or against it, one does not go to the enemy and hand over names to them as she did.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Lewkat, you have received false information about her. She never did that. Here's what Snopes has to say about this phony charge (and Snopes doesn't take sides; you can trust them.)



> *Did Jane Fonda Betray American POWs in North Vietnam?*
> *The long-standing claim that Jane Fonda turned smuggled messages from U.S. POWs over to their North Vietnamese captors is false.*


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Lewkat, you have received false information about her. She never did that. Here's what Snopes has to say about this phony charge (and Snopes doesn't take sides; you can trust them.)


She most certainly did.  While walking along the line of POWs and shaking hands with them, they slipped her messages to take back home and she promptly turned them all over to the North VietNamese captors who tortured these prisoners no end.  A few died as a result.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Lewkat, you have received false information about her. She never did that. Here's what Snopes has to say about this phony charge (and Snopes doesn't take sides; you can trust them.)


You want to believe Snopes which is controlled by Soros & Co., go right ahead.  I know guys who were there at the time.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 24, 2019)

So much for "No Politics"


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

You can believe what you like, Lewkat.  But Snopes has the best reputation I've ever heard of, for unbiased, carefully researched truth-telling on social media.  If they are not sure, they say, "Uncertain."  When something is clearly labeled "False," you can bet it is.

Snopes is not political, and does not take sides.  It is only dedicated to one thing, which is publicizing the truth about something. They have exposed thousands of hoaxes making their way around the Internet.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunny said:


> You can believe what you like, Lewkat.  But Snopes has the best reputation I've ever heard of, for unbiased, carefully researched truth-telling on social media.  If they are not sure, they say, "Uncertain."  When something is clearly labeled "False," you can bet it is.
> 
> Snopes is not political, and does not take sides.  It is only dedicated to one thing, which is publicizing the truth about something. They have exposed thousands of hoaxes making their way around the Internet.


Yeah, well, Snopes is Snopes and Facts are Facts.  End of discussion.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> So much for "No Politics"


Its history, not politics, imo.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Nope, no 'atta girl' here.
> those in my age group remember her sitting in an AA gun  in North Vietnam.


I was thrilled to hear she was arrested, I remember "her" too Jerry!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 24, 2019)

Lewkat said:


> Yeah, well, Snopes is Snopes and Facts are Facts.  End of discussion.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Amen to that, Pepper! 

People who refuse to accept the plain, honest truth always remind me of the character in The Wizard of Oz, who says, "Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain."


----------



## DaveA (Nov 25, 2019)

I recall that photo and was dismayed at the time, and still am,  but that was yesterday. 

Some of the people who still have the harshest criticism of her, in the same breath, tend to overlook some of the disgraceful and traitorous acts  being carried out at the highest levels in our country today. It is only sad that we don't have a consistency in what is traitorous and bad when we step up to judge people.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 25, 2019)

DaveA said:


> I recall that photo and was dismayed at the time, and still am,  but that was yesterday.
> 
> Some of the people who still have the harshest criticism of her, in the same breath, tend to overlook some of the disgraceful and traitorous acts  being carried out at the highest levels in our country today. It is only sad that we don't have a consistency in what is traitorous and bad when we step up to judge people.


Traitorous acts at the highest levels in our government today?  That's a pretty serious charge, Dave unless you have incontrovertible evidence of same.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2019)

We don't go deeply into politics here.


----------

